# Just ordered AMNPS



## grahd (Feb 18, 2012)

Just ordered my new AMNPS for cold smoking.  My MacGyver trick wasn't the greatest and want to do it right 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






the MacGyver stunt worked to a point but I don't think I got the best results 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Going by all the reviews here, I can't wait to use Todd's product!

Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 18, 2012)

just got mine  few weeks ago. doing some cheese right now. Didn't take long to get it from Todd.

smoking a pork belly tomorrow

so far I like the AMNPS


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2012)

Works totally Awesome! I got mine as a Throwdown Prize...Todd's the Best!...Thanks again...JJ


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 18, 2012)

got mine a couple of weeks ago,but haven't used it  for smoking yet.i have done several dry runs with it to get use to it.omg, the  sweet smell of smoke it produces is  unreal.i have 10 lbs.of bacon curing nowso i will give theAMNPS the true test in about  6-7 days from now.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had one for some time now and it is the bomb... the thing just works great for cold smoking.  Couldn't be easier to cold smoke cheese or bacon with it...

-Salt


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> I've had one for some time now and it is the bomb... the thing just works great for cold smoking.  Couldn't be easier to cold smoke cheese or bacon with it...
> 
> -Salt


What he said,I love mine.


----------



## grahd (Feb 20, 2012)

two-eyes-up said:


> got mine a couple of weeks ago,but haven't used it  for smoking yet.i have done several dry runs with it to get use to it.omg, the  sweet smell of smoke it produces is  unreal.i have 10 lbs.of bacon curing nowso i will give theAMNPS the true test in about  6-7 days from now.




Good luck with your bacon smoking.  haven't made that attempt yet, I had started with Ribs, then did a standing rib, then turkey, brisket, now cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

The more you use it the better you get with it. I know it is set and forget but there are just some things like how to pack pellets or dust for your smoker that only come with use.  Once you dial it in you are going to love it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2012)

It would be very hard to do a lot of things I do without my AMNPS!


----------



## grahd (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, just got my AMNPS yesterday and I have to admit, Todd packs very well.  no damages, and actually got to look at a local newspaper from up there (Thanks Todd! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Just a quick couple of questions, can I use some pellets from the local home center to test out the burn characteristics of it, and any recommendations from the group here on how to store my unused pellets that Todd sent to me?

Looking forward to smoking things I hadn't smoked before!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Now to figure out what exactally to smoke first!!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 25, 2012)

grahd said:


> Ok, just got my AMNPS yesterday and I have to admit, Todd packs very well.  no damages, and actually got to look at a local newspaper from up there (Thanks Todd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would use the pellets that Todd sent. the "local home center Pellets " might burn different .( don't know for sure just my 2cents on it)

as far as storing , I put mine in a container with lid and mark it what type of pellets.

I did some cheese and belly bacon last week with mine. ( that has to go on your "to-do-list" )

the bacon is so much better then store bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2012)

I would only use Todd's pellets for now so you get to know how it works. Then you can experiment once you know how it is supposed to function


----------



## grahd (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, got my new toy from Todd, can't wait to mess with it!







Package came in Flawless, Thanks again Todd


----------



## bluto (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck and have fun. I just got mine and have only used it once on some cheese.  It will take some practice to get the process just right for my smoker, but I have no doubts I will get it there.  Such an engenius device, thanks again Todd.


----------



## ronrude (Mar 1, 2012)

I have used hickory and apple pellets from Gander Mountain and had no issues.  I don't remember the brand, but they worked great with my bacon and cheese smokes.  I also tried Traeger Pecan pellets, but Traeger pellets are not 100% the wood marked on the bag.  They are an oak or ash base with the flavor listed as an addition.  I don't remember the blend but I found it on the internet once.  Their Mesquite and Hickory are 100% Ash or Oak and only have Mesquite or Hickory Oil.  With the mixed pellets, it is OK if you don't mind something like an oak/pecan mix.  Just be aware.  Personally, the Hickory and Mesquite, I would prefer the real deal over ash or oak with oil in them.

My pellets sit in a plastic storage box on a covered porch with my charcoal and other grilling/smoking supplies.  It keeps out the snow and rain but isn't "sealed" in any way.  No trouble so far, but I have only had them in the winter.  We will see how summer humidity will affect them.


----------



## anglerman (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow this thing looks sweet.. So it just runs on a portable propane tank? And  do you just set it inside of a larger smoker to contain the smoke?


----------



## anglerman (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry just read up on this and I see now that you just lite it with the torch... Another dumb question when it say 6x6 or 6x8 is that the size in inches ?


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 9, 2012)

Anglerman said:


> Sorry just read up on this and I see now that you just lite it with the torch... Another dumb question when it say 6x6 or 6x8 is that the size in inches ?


yes mine is the 6-8"


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 9, 2012)

The AMNPS is about 5-7/16 x 8 so it will fit places the AMNS won't. The AMNS comes in 6x6 and 6x8.

Chuck


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 9, 2012)

I dry my pellets in a dehydrator so that if I have any problems with burning I know it won't be because of moisture and I can look to other things. After drying I store them in these peanut containers to stay dry. I store my dust, chips, and smaller chunks the same way.







  Chuck


----------



## anglerman (Mar 9, 2012)

JUST ORDERED... And already can't wait


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Mar 9, 2012)

I store my pellets in 2 liter coke bottles.

They are clear so it's easy to see what is getting low.

Easy to write in the bottle with a sharpie to label the type of pellets.

The trick is finding the right sized funnel to get them into the bottles.

If they only came threaded to fit the top of a 2 liter....... hmmmmmm propane torch experiment this weekend....


----------



## straubman (Mar 9, 2012)

ordered a 6x8 myself, can't wait to give her a try. looks like its gonna be here quick, ordered yesterday afternoon and was emailed tracking number today. also picked up a old freezer today, late 50's model, gonna start tearing in the morning.


----------



## alteredillusion (Mar 10, 2012)

I just ordered my AMNS last night along with some bourban barrel, hickory, and cherry dust. Cant want to get it in. Plan on smoking some cheeses, thought about cold smoking some steaks, letting them sit for a day and grilling them...cant wait


----------

